# Water Drops



## BrentC

So the last couple days started playing with water drop photography.   Done with Olympus 60mm Macro and one flash.    Used an dropper in one hand and camera trigger in the other.   I'll just say doing it this way, and not with a water drop kit,  you better have a ton of patients.


----------



## goooner

Wow, well done!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Hmmm...not displaying here.


----------



## goooner

They're gone, guess its another google account...


----------



## BrentC

Strange they are displaying for me.  Do people have this issue with Google Photo?   I have done it this way for all different forums when I have to post pics.   What is recommended?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Most members upload them here or use something like Flickr. I guess a lot of us don't use google.


----------



## BrentC

I setup a Flickr account and uploaded photos but it won't display.   It seems very simple.  Click on share and copied the URL and used that in the post but no luck.


----------



## Destin

The first one is displaying for me, but the rest of the links are broken. 

Make sure you're using the actual image URL and not just the page URL. It should end in .jpg (or whatever file type they are)


----------



## BrentC

OK fixed.  Hopefully you guys can see it now.


----------



## zombiesniper

Can see them now.
Great set. Well done for a dropper and trigger.


----------



## SquarePeg

These are great.  I like that last one especially.  It's very sci-fi movie alien forming out of liquid.

For Flickr, use the BB code when you share.  Also you can choose the size you want so that each shot will display fully on the screen.  That way people can see the whole shot at once on the portrait orientations instead of having to scroll which really detracts from the impact IMO.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thank you for fixing those. They were worth waiting for. Great job. Hard to say which I like best. Nice, Nice, Nice!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Great set!


----------



## smoke665

Great set, made even better with the knowledge that these were done without benefit of a drop kit. You have way more coordination and patience thank I do.


----------



## BrentC

Thanks guys.   Still need to play with the additives to the water but its coming along.   I'm putting another set up today that will be a bit different.




smoke665 said:


> Great set, made even better with the knowledge that these were done without benefit of a drop kit. You have way more coordination and patience thank I do.



After three days and about 9hrs doing this my patience is starting to wear thin.     I am seriously looking into a water drop kit.


----------



## smoke665

I'd have to have one of these to keep track. 
Metronome - Wikipedia


----------



## droaingsong

Nice shots. I like the sharpness in all of them.


----------



## click1911

Nice shots and I applaud the time and effort it took you given the equipment you had.


----------



## BrentC

Thanks guys.  Although it is great satisfaction getting a good shot without using a water drop kit, it is getting very tedious and tiring.  A couple days ago I spent three hours and only got one very nice collision shot that I would keep.   I am trying to determine how much more of water drop photography I like to do so I can make a decision on getting a MJKZZ Water Drop Kit.  That way I can just concentrate on lighting and water and drop additives to get different effects.


----------



## ronlane

Nicely done.


----------



## Boboamic

It would be interesting if you tell me how much xantham gum and water was used for this?


----------



## BrentC

Boboamic said:


> It would be interesting if you tell me how much xantham gum and water was used for this?



The ones in this set I did not use xantham gum.   plain water and food coloring.   Might have added a bit of rinse aid as well.

In others, where I did use xantham gum, I initially put 1/2tsp in 2 cups of water.   You need to strain and let settle after that.   But when actually using it I dilute with more water otherwise too gummy.   Basically I have no formula and I add a more water as I test until I am happy.


----------



## Gary A.

Good stuff, love the last three.


----------



## BrentC

Gary A. said:


> Good stuff, love the last three.



Thanks.  I think the following set is one of my best because I like the colors I was getting.
Water Drops part 2


----------

